# tapped home phone?



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Recently my grand-daughter asked me if I could fix their washer. Her mother and my son have not been married to each other for several years now.

To make a long story short, I fixed the machine. I had been given the stepdad's cell number to call him instead of her mother. Heheh, go figure. He is about my age. 

Anyway, I called the number when I got the machine fixed, and he would not answer not knowing who it was. She called me back. Got it straightened out, and they came and got the machine.

That was Friday evening. Today the home phone rings, and it an Indian wanting to speak to Dan. 
Who?

Dan. D-a-n **********

BTW, I was told the call might be monitored.

My reply was " No one by that name lives here, and who the f are you?!"

He garbled his name and who he was with then told me he would remove my number. I told him to do that. Before I could say anything else he hung up.

I was wanting to know how he had connected me to that name and or number. The number has only been called from my place one time as me and the stepdad are not buds in any sense of the word. I am friendly, because of the girls, but.....

Anyone else find this very strange?

Damn, I may be getting paranoid in my old age. :huh:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Skip trace would be why. If there is any money owed to a company, bill collectors will use every method known to find the person that owes money.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bill collectors have been known to do a lot of illegal things. Had a friend who got hurt and got behind on his bills. One bill collector went thru the phone book and called his neighbors.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, we are not neighbors either.
Not sure what skip tracing involves. Picking up anytime a number is used, whether it be calling from or calling to?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skip_trace


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

There are ways that a computer can be programed to start dialing numbers in sequence. When a human answers the call is switched over to an operator.
The operator may be a salesperson or perhaps a crook.
Lots of these calls originate in Nigeria. These Nigerian calls are mostly scams of one sort or another.
My friend had a call recently and a fellow with a foreign accent told him that he a problem with his computer and that he should turn it on and go to a particular web address. Once he was connected, they would go into his computer and repair the problem.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

We get those calls a lot. It's not us but the previous holder of our phone number they're after. (So much for "an original number, gar'N'teed") At first I was inclined to help them by saying not this number. But then I recalled the FAX number scheme where you'd dial an 800 number and only get more calls! No thanks.

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

11 year old thread


----------

